# Beginner question - where is Angband?



## ZigZagWanderer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going crazy here. Where is Angband? On the map in Silmarillion, either I'm blind, but I'm sure its not there. The map is just of Beleriand, and not of the entire Middle Earth. Any map I find on the internet is of the 3rd age, where the names are all changed, and Forlindon seems to be in the spot where Beleriand was (am I right here?). Tolkien says Angband is north, so that must be north of Dorthonion, Gondolin etc. Can anyone please descend to my level, and make a big red X with a circle around it, and a little arrow showing me Angband. Much obliged! haha I'm so enthralled in the Silmarillion. I've read the Hobbit and LOTR twice, and I just needed to immerse myself more in the history of Arda. 

By the way, can someone please change my username? Something better than just my name  Make it zigzagwanderer (its the song I'm listening to ha!)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 27, 2011)

After reading this, for about 15 minutes I looked and looked lol, finally found it, here's a map I found:

View attachment 5111


----------



## ZigZagWanderer (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you! I wonder why this wasn't in Christopher Tolkien's maps.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 27, 2011)

Devon Delmar said:


> Thank you! I wonder why this wasn't in Christopher Tolkien's maps.



I was looking over the map he provides at the end of CoH and was puzzled by this, too :*up


----------



## ZigZagWanderer (Sep 29, 2011)

Please change my username to zigzagwanderer. Thank you.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 29, 2011)

On Tolkien's second Silmarillion map the distance between Menegroth and Thangorodrim was 218.75 miles (just under 73 leagues). In The Grey Annals however, the distance of 150 leagues (450 miles) from Angband's gate to Menegroth: 

'... seems to imply a great extension of the northern plain. The geography of the far North is discussed in V. 270-2, but since it is impossible to say how my father came to conceive it I discreetly omitted all indication of the Iron Mountains and Thangorodrim from the map drawn for the published Silmarillion.' Christopher Tolkien


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks, Galin! It's nice to have some light shed on why this essential location is left out of many maps :*up


----------

